# beers black dog bbq sauce



## jefflisa828 (Apr 26, 2011)

being a Canadien I can't get ahold of this stuff but I tried at the cottage this summer and loved it apparently it is made in Minnesota has anyone heard of it or know whats in it or how I can get some. Any help would be greatly appreciated thanks my friends


----------



## fife (Apr 26, 2011)

I have not heard of it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 27, 2011)

Never heard of it either. Have you googled it. I would think you could buy it online.


----------



## jefflisa828 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have and have not found anything but that was a while ago maybe I will try again I will let you know what I find. Thanks guy's


----------



## jefflisa828 (Apr 27, 2011)

this is apparently where it comes from but it is all I can find on the net
 
 
Home
Slim's Bar & Grill

googleon: snippet

Left Column 	
googleoff: snippet		[h2]Slim's Bar & Grill[/h2]googleon: snippet
googleoff: all	
Twitter/Facebook/Print/Email Icons 		





<li class="restaurant_icons"><a id="restaurant_email" href="#" onclick="toggleEmail();return false;" title="Share via Email"><span>Email</span></a></li>
googleon: all 	
googleoff: snippet 		142 Anne St NW
Bemidji, MN 56601
(218) 444-7546


----------



## beer-man (May 8, 2011)

A huge hello to all our Canadian freinds! I was looking at different websites and happend across your post, I think we can help you out. We do not have a website yet as we have our hands full with local business. If you are traveling through the bemidji,mn area, Luekens ,Slim's bar&grill,marketplace foods,Ace hardware and bemidji woolen mills are just a few places that carry our sauce. Ace hardware and reeds drug in grand rapids,mn. L&M meats in grand forks,Baird's Grocery store in big falls,mn. and Strieff"s sporting goods in warroad,mn, Strieff's has it on their website. You can contact us directly at 218-766-3850 or [email protected] . It is so great to hear all the positive feedback and glad you enjoy Beer's Blackdog BB-Q sauce. Look forward to hearing from you. Thanks, Deb & Joe     ( P.S. where did you first try or hear about our sauce?)


----------



## jefflisa828 (May 9, 2011)

LADIES AND GENTLEMEN the makers of a great bbq sauce are here and I for one am glad to have them and glad to have found where it comes from and is available that means that soon I get to eat it cause I will get some lol


----------



## ikester (Dec 11, 2011)

yeah i was given a jar of this bbq sauce and its very good i for sure have to get more of it!!!!


----------



## jacobtia (Dec 11, 2011)

I'll have to give it a shot.


----------



## dougmays (Dec 13, 2011)

maybe we can get a bulk discount for a large forum buy ;)


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have never seen it myself.


----------



## minniesoda (Apr 10, 2012)

We are in Arizona right now, but are going to Bemidji in May.  Our friends here gave us an empty jar of your BBQ Sauce & asked us to please try to find them more when we get to Bemidji.  They bought it there while on a trip, but couldn't remember where.  They totally loved it & want more.  We will be checking out the stores there to find some for them & us, as well.


----------



## jefflisa828 (Apr 10, 2012)

this is where it can be found you will love it.

 bemidji,mn area, Luekens ,Slim's bar&grill,marketplace foods,Ace hardware and bemidji woolen mills are just a few places that carry our sauce. Ace hardware and reeds drug in grand rapids,mn. L&M meats in grand forks,Baird's Grocery store in big falls,mn. and Strieff"s sporting goods in warroad,mn, Strieff's has it on their website. You can contact us directly at 218-766-3850 or [email protected]


----------



## cdldriver (Apr 10, 2012)

IT is some good stuff too. I have my bro send to me all the time love it.


----------



## schaefers food (Mar 10, 2014)

You can buy it here at Schaefer's Foods, Nisswa MN 218 963 2265


----------



## heather m (May 23, 2017)

This is the best BBQ sauce.  And my 5 kids love it with dots pretzels out of north dakota.  Found at fleet.


----------

